# Hi from Thailand



## Laislica (Nov 22, 2012)

I am a retired 70 year old male who moved from the UK to Spain full time in 2000 and now I'm planning to live half year in Spain and the other half in Thailand.
I would like help to get a visa for my Thai gf to travel with me. There is a 20 year age gap, we are both divorced but marriage is on the cards.
I have read Thailand Fever and Private Dancer.
Essential training manuals he he 
Do not even think about starting a relationship until you read at least these two books. :eyebrows:
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I suppose, that your GF is in Thailand and you would like to get assistance in getting a visa for Spain?


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

You are talking about getting a visa for your GF so that she can enter the Schengen zone. Best to do this in Bangkok at your embassy, but this will be a tourist visa, only available for three months. If you get married, things get complicated, (before and after you get married). We had two visits to the Swiss embassy, got officially approved translations done, waited and were refused. I was able to make an appeal in Switzerland and succeeded, we are now back in Thailand waiting for our notification that the marriage that we went through is officially recognised in Switzerland, then we can go back occasionally without problems. 
I guess the Spanish embassy is your best bet as a starting point.


----------



## Laislica (Nov 22, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> I suppose, that your GF is in Thailand and you would like to get assistance in getting a visa for Spain?


Yes we would like to spend half a year in Spain and half a year in Thailand. 
A Guest posted this on someone's question:-
Allow me to provide a completely different angle since you seem open to suggestion: Move to a different EU country. Belgium and the Netherlands allow people who have known each other for a year and have spent 40 calendar days together during that period to apply for a Cohabitation visa. The only thing that I could see being a problem is whether or not your divorce is final. There is no other catch.

Cohabiting - Services - Homepage - Foreign Affairs, Foreign Trade and Development Cooperation

You could also apply for a spousal visa whilst resident in any other EU country after being officially married since only the UK has a rule about language ability with regards to these types of visas. Shouldn't matter where you marry as though long as you get your marriage certificate certified at the UK embassy.

The link provided didn't work and I wonder if someone knows more about this approach as I have lived in Spain full time from May 2004.


----------



## Laislica (Nov 22, 2012)

cooked said:


> You are talking about getting a visa for your GF so that she can enter the Schengen zone. Best to do this in Bangkok at your embassy, but this will be a tourist visa, only available for three months. If you get married, things get complicated, (before and after you get married). We had two visits to the Swiss embassy, got officially approved translations done, waited and were refused. I was able to make an appeal in Switzerland and succeeded, we are now back in Thailand waiting for our notification that the marriage that we went through is officially recognised in Switzerland, then we can go back occasionally without problems.
> I guess the Spanish embassy is your best bet as a starting point.


Many thanks for the info and good luck with your application.
My g/f suggests we employ a company to get the visa but I think we should be able to do it ourselves with that extra expense.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, you can do it yourselves. Call the embassy before you set out on this Odyssey, I'm sure that the have English speakers there.


----------



## Laislica (Nov 22, 2012)

cooked said:


> Yes, you can do it yourselves. Call the embassy before you set out on this Odyssey, I'm sure that the have English speakers there.


Thanks, I will. We have several months before we intend to travel so we should be OK.


----------

